# Password?



## hancafe (13. Jun 2019)

Hallo zusammen...

Erstens sollte ich euch sagen dass ich ein Java anfänger bin und sozusagen wenig ahnung habe. Ein Kollege hat mir ne Aufgabe gestellt und will wissen, ob ich sein Passwort knacken würde... Ihr müsst es ja nicht knacken. Ich würde einfach gerne das Prinzip/Aufbau dieses JAVA-Script erkennen... 

Komm da irgendwie auf keinen Zweig...

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen


}
</script>
<script LANGUAGE="JavaScript1.1">
<!-- Begin
function right(e) {
if (navigator.appName == 'Netscape' &&
(e.which == 3 || e.which == 2))
return false;
else if (navigator.appName == 'Microsoft Internet Explorer' &&
(event.button == 2 || event.button == 3)) {
alert("So nicht!!");
return false;
}
return true;
}
document.onmousedown=right;
if (document.layers) window.captureEvents(Event.MOUSEDOWN);
window.onmousedown=right;
// End -->
</script>
</head>
<body text="#000000" bgcolor="#FFFFFF" link="#FF0000" alink="#FF0000" vlink="#FF0000">

<Table ><tr><td>
<form name="passwort">
<font face="Verdana" size=2 color=black>Passwort
<input type=password name=pswd>
<input type=button value="Login" onClick="loadpage()">

</form>
</td></tr>
<tr><td><center><font face="Verdana" size=4 color=black>Secret Area 
Enter Password</font></center></td></tr>
</table>
<SCRIPT LANGUAGE"JavaScript1.1">
<!-- Begin
// to prevent right click on images include:
for (var i=0; i<document.images.length; i++)
document.images_.onmousedown=right;

// to prevent right click on links include:
for (var i=0; i<document.links.length; i++)
document.links.onmousedown=right;
// End -->
</script>



</body>
</html>



Besten Dank an alle die sich die Mühe machen..._


----------



## kneitzel (13. Jun 2019)

Schau Dir doch einfach einmal die Funktion right an, die definiert wurde:

```
function right(e) {
  if (navigator.appName == 'Netscape' && (e.which == 3 || e.which == 2))
    return false;
  else if (navigator.appName == 'Microsoft Internet Explorer' && (event.button == 2 || event.button == 3)) {
    alert("So nicht!!");
    return false;
  }

  return true;
}
```

Und dann überleg Dir einfach, wann diese Funktion true zurück gibt. Was für Möglichkeiten gibt es da?

(So das die Herausforderung ist. Da passiert ja sonst nichts! Die Funktion right wird ausgeführt als Event bei einem Mausklick und da wird der Return-Code keine wirkliche Rolle spielen ...


----------

